# Drywall finisher in Morgantown, WV



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a drywall contractor from the Wheeling, WV area. I'm looking for a good finisher in the Morgantown, WV area. We do single family homes on scattered sites. We have probably 40-50 houses a year in the area. If you don't have a WV contractors license, I can put you on payroll.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------

